# UK Barista Championship at Hotelympia 2010



## Hotelympia2010 (Feb 3, 2010)

This year's UK Barista Championship will be held at Hotelympia 2010 at London's ExCel on Sunday 28 Feb and Monday 1 March:

28 Feb 2010

10:00 - 16:00 UK Barista Championships - Semi-finals

More than 20 contestants will battle it out on Sunday in a day of intense competition for six places in Monday's final.

01 Mar 2010

10:00 - 13:00 UK Barista Championships - The Finals

Today's winner will be crowned UK Champion and go on to compete against 55other nations at the World Championship held in June.

13:00 - 13:45 Interview with Gwilym Davies, World Barista Champion 2009

Gwilym Davies, World Barista Champion 2009

The current World Barista Champion, Gwilym Davies, will recreate his winning coffee recipes and demonstrate how to make the perfect coffee, every time.

Go to http://www.hotelympia.com to register for your FREE show ticket now!

Gwilym will also be taking part in the Knowledge Exchange where you can quiz the World Champ on his success and business ideas (pre-booked appointment required).

http://www.hotelympia.com


----------



## Hotelympia2010 (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking forwards to the UK Barista Championships this week end - starts on Sunday 28th Feb with the final on Monday 1st March... Gwilym Davies will be there on Monday - and don't miss the opportunity to see him interviewed after the final.

If you havent already done so - register for FREE entry - go to http://www.hotelympia.com

(Entry on the day is £30)

UK Barista Championsip at Hotelympia - ExCel, London


----------

